# Mini Cooper Spare Tire



## bimmerzone (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to let all the Mini owners know that we do have the Mini Cooper Spare tire available, for those who are ditching run flats, or if you simply want to have a spare tire.

http://www.bimmerzone.com/BMW_Performance_Spare_Tire/BIM-SST-MC-KIT.html


----------

